# My Ferry Link cardnet for frequent travellers



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I just seen My ferry link are offering discounted ferry travel if you buy multiple tickets in advance.

This doesn't seem to offer much saving. On the 6 ticket for a motorhome it works out at £41.25 each way plus the cost of a premium rate 0844 call (you cannot book online) but book normally online and its about £43 each way (based on several checks I made in June and July).

Better savings if you buy 24 singles in advance.

http://www.myferrylink.com/ferry-offers/dover-calais-ferry-offers/carnet?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk

Have I missed something or is this just not a good offer?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I use them all the time, what I like is I just turn up any time and get on the next ferry so no booking and no stress..... it is quite normal for us just to get up and go on a Friday evening to france


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't rush into buying the carnet tickets just yet as the Competition Commission are stll looking to stop MyFerry from running - see the recent thread (don't know how to do a link to it) on this.
We are interested in the carnet system for this year's travels,but holding fire at the moment. Haven't read their T & C's, but I don't think it's as straightforward as it was with SeaFrance - with them apart from the first outward trip, which you had to book (but ammendable), you just turned up and they would get you onto the next or the following ferry (as long as they weren't peak time ferries). Was a brilliant system - we used it for 3 or 4 years, before SF "sank".

DavidL


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Check when the year starts. I used the SF one as it was from when you first travelled whereas P&O s was from when you first booked the ticket. 

I agree with Clive. It was so simple to just turn up. The flexibility was worth every penny.


----------



## homercostello (Jun 6, 2011)

we have a my ferry carnet and as been said you just turn up on the return trip and they get you on the next ferry we found it handy as we never come back on the booked return date. and were fed up paying the caravan club 20 pounds to ammend our ticket. also the ticket runs from the date of the first crossing so if you go say in may the carnet will be valid till the following may.


----------

